# Serial Number Location



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

9n/2n/8n..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Serial Numbers..


----------



## a12628 (Jun 18, 2013)

awesome thanks for sharing that. I just inherited my grandpas tractor. I am the 3rd generation in my family to own it. I will find that serial number and know something about it finally...like is it an 8n or 9n, what year would be nice too.


----------



## cetta21 (Sep 17, 2014)

our 9 n serial number reads. 9(0) ? 295II Does this make it a 1940?


----------



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Is there another place on the 8n that u can find the serial number I have no numbers where 
They are suppose to be


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

welcome to tractor forum, crossroad 

have u tried a wire wheel? i can't see the serial number (or any trace of it) on my 2N either. i decided not to bother trying to clean the paint off, as i'm willing to assume i don't have a frankentractor, and the date of january 1947 is very easy to read from the large raised numbers/letters on the rear axle castings.

but i had no trace of a serial number visible on my WD45, which turned out to be a WD instead, and a few minutes with the wire wheel solved that problem nicely.


----------

